# 5 x 8 multiswitch questions



## OaklandRobb (Jul 1, 2001)

I'm still trying to understand why my 5 x 8 muultiswitch did not work during my install last weekend and my options going forward. 

I had a JVI Trunkline Model 35-TRDS8, 40 - 2150MHz, 5 x 8 multiswitch and a dual LNB dish going to 4 receivers, 2 of them directivos. Everything worked great from the time of my original install almost 5 years ago. 

On Sunday we upgraded to HD which meant replacing my dish with a 3 LNB, and replacing the 2 DirecTivos with 2 HD DirecTivos (actually I got rid of the old receivers and replaced those with the DirecTivos). The installer used all my current cabling. We added an antenna, as I have great line of site to the Sutro tower in San Francisco. 

Initially we could not get through Guided Setup. On the signal strength screen, it showed all 3 satellites and great signal strength for each transponder on each satellite. However, in the next step it would fail and say there was a problem with 2 of the satellites. 

The only fix was to replace my 5 x 8 with a 4 x 8. Everything worked as soon as we made the switch, and we used a diplexor at each end to get my locals to one room. 

However, I originally bought the 5 x 8 so I could send the antenna signal to all rooms. To do so now, without running additional cable, I guess I would have to add a splitter for the antenna, and then 4 antenna leads to 4 diplexors at the multiswitch. 

So to avoid that I have the following questions. Please don't get too technical with the answers, put someone, please do help me get this figured out. Please try to answer my questions as directly as possible.

1. If the 5 x 8 had worked would I have needed any diplexors at the switch? Is the purpose of the antenna input to essentially act as a diplexor for each of the 8 outputs, so you only need a diplexor at the receiver end?

If so, that is clearly the cleaner solution.

2. Is there a way to get my old multiswitch to work? 

The installer said that the 4 wires from the dish to the multiswitch were all equal; it didn't matter in which sequence they connected to the multiswitch. 

3. Is that true? 

4. Is the solution in the wiring at the multiswitch or at the dish or neither?

5. Is the problem that my multiswitch is just not compatible with the switch built into the dish and I need a different 5 x 8 multiswitch?

Thank you in advance to anyone taking the time to answer my questions.

Robb


----------



## lostman72 (Jul 12, 2003)

1) If you use the 5X8 you will only need one Diplexer at each TV. The 5X8 has an ant. port. 

2) If your old was a 5X8 with 22kz port for the HD sat it should work. 

3) It does not matter what cable go were. Because the switch will place the LNB on the correct volts and tones to split the signal. 

4) does your switch have a power plug or F-connecter for power? That might be your problem? It will work better with power. 

5) Yes the switch may be the problem. just get a barrel connector (female to female F-connecter) and go from the dish to your new HD-Tivo and see if it works. (by pass the switch)


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

"1. If the 5 x 8 had worked would I have needed any diplexors at the switch? Is the purpose of the antenna input to essentially act as a diplexor for each of the 8 outputs, so you only need a diplexor at the receiver end?

Answer: Yes, the antenna input appears on each of the 8 outputs. No diplexers needed at the inputs.

If so, that is clearly the cleaner solution.

2. Is there a way to get my old multiswitch to work? 

The installer said that the 4 wires from the dish to the multiswitch were all equal; it didn't matter in which sequence they connected to the multiswitch. 

Answer: That is correct.

3. Is that true? 

Answer: Yes.

4. Is the solution in the wiring at the multiswitch or at the dish or neither?

Answer: Neither. See # 5.

5. Is the problem that my multiswitch is just not compatible with the switch built into the dish and I need a different 5 x 8 multiswitch?

Answer: Your 5X8 multiswitch is compatible, however, by substituting another multiswitch, it appears that your 5X8 is defective.


----------



## lostman72 (Jul 12, 2003)

I just read the specs on your switch and it will not work on the phase III dish it only works on phase II. The dish you have is a phase III. So you need a new switch. 
You can get something like the Eagle. That's what I have, or Terk BMS-58

http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/JVI/35-TRDS8.htm

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=SP58DC22&xzoom=zoom#xview


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I stand corrected, lostman72 is right, it is not compatible with Phase III dishes. Kind of unusual.


----------



## OaklandRobb (Jul 1, 2001)

Thank you very much for the clear answers. I really appreciate the help.

Robb


----------



## Campcreek (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not sure where to post my question, so I'll do it on this thread. I recently purchased a DVR receiver abd want to get the dual tuning capabilities going. I have an oval 3 dish and two wires coming from it. I have the DVR upstairs and a regular receiver downstairs. Reading what I could, I thought if I hooked both wires from the dish into a 3x4 multiswitch, then ran one wire from the switch to the downstairs receiver, then ran two others from the switch to the DVR that this would work. No such luck. To get to my question, can a 3x4 work for what I need and I'm just not hooking things up right, or do I need a 5x8?

After I run the setup, the locals don't come in anymore. Is this because the 3x4 doesn't have the voltage capabilities to send the necessary signals that are needed to recognize the 119 degree satellite? I'm not sure what to do at this point. I'm ready to take the 3x4 back for a refund and try a 5x8 but I'd like confirmation from someone who is knowledgeable, unlike myself.  

Thanks for any help that anyone can provide -

Steve


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Campcreek said:


> I have an oval 3 dish and two wires coming from it. I have the DVR upstairs and a regular receiver downstairs.


 You don't need any additional switches. Just run 2 wires from the the dish to the DVR. Run another wire from the dish to the receiver downstairs. That is the proper and cheapest way to do it.

-Robert


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

IOW, connecting the two lines from your dish to a 3x4 switch is blocking reception from 110 and 119 sats. So as rlj5242 says, run two more lines from the dish. If you need more than 4 outputs, then you connect a cascadable 5x8 or 4x8 switch to all four lines from the dish.


----------



## Campcreek (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the help, guys. We had the dish upgraded in November of 2004 and I wasn't home when the install was done. I've never gone up to the roof to look at it closely, but from what I can see it has the oval 3 feedhorn, which I'm guessing means it has the built-in multiswitch for four coax lines. If so, I'll just run that extra line from the dish.

Thanks again -
Steve


----------



## Campcreek (Jan 10, 2006)

I checked the dish over the weekend, but I can't find where the two coax connections hook to the dish. The wires run into the metal "trunk" of the dish but I can't see where the ends of those cables attach. So I guess I'm not sure if there is a 4-port switch or if there is only room for two coax connections. *If* that's the case, would connecting those two wires into a 5x8 switch still be an option? I'm not sure what to do from here. I'm going to take the 3x4 switch back for a refund, but I don't want to buy a 5x8 unless I have reason to think it will help me.

Steve


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Did you pull the LNB assembly off the dish? Then you won't see the connectors. The 4 outputs are at the bottom.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

If you have the LNB as in the photo above, then you have 4 outputs. Remove the single screw that holds the LNB assembly to the end of the arm and pull out the LNB assembly with coax still attached. Then run your new coax through the arm an attach to the LNB assembly. While you are at it run another line to a central location so you won't have to do it later when you need a 4th output.


----------

